# Hate Beethoven? How about hating on Yiruma



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

Yiruma's melody on his music is very cheezy.
It lacks dissonance I think
Zooey Deschanel's bittersuite is even better than any of his composition
What I hate more is his fans...
They are angry at us (or maybe most) because we (most of us) do not agree it's classical music
It's clearly pop music
not because you play something on the piano it is classical

PS

I like Beethoven


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ethanjamesescano said:


> I like Beethoven


That's how i see the post.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

How about don't hate any composer that you never knew personally (being him dead or not already) and who did his best to create art for other people to enjoy, never forcing anyone to hear it?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, Yiruma. That is something for _PetrB_





its so sad man


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> Oh, Yiruma. That is something for _PetrB_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm quite sure that PetrB just loves endless meanderings around the note A. 
(Add smilie icon.)


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Ravndal said:


> Oh, Yiruma. That is something for _PetrB_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UGH! it's so cheesy and emetic. it sounds like it came from a movie adapted from a Nicholas Sparks novel, or one of the Twilight films.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Oh, Yiruma. That is something for _PetrB_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked that piece, now back to grosse fuge.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

trazom said:


> UGH! it's so cheesy and emetic. it sounds like it came from a movie adapted from a Nicholas Sparks novel, or one of the Twilight films.


It _is_ from one of the twilight films


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ethanjamesescano said:


> Zooey Deschanel's bittersuite is even better than any of his composition


All I can say about that is, Oh, snap!


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> Oh, Yiruma. That is something for _PetrB_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been played so many times by my peers and praised with so many superlatives that even thinking about it triggers a feeling of repulsion in me. >_<


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Honestly, I'm just happy that people are listening to piano music; maybe they'll find all else that's out there later and keep classical living that way


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I was sarcastic. The tune is horrible. PetrB is going to hate it.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations, you seem to have given quite a lot of extra exposure to something you hate. It's now known to more people than it would have known about it if you had just kept quiet about hating it.

So much music to love, so little time to hate.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ethanjamesescano said:


> Zooey Deschanel's bittersuite is even better than any of his composition


Zooey Deschanel? Isn't that the actress who always does that "I'm a weird awkward girl and that's my charm" gimmick?


----------

